# Which product has demand



## ozcraz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Citizen/Resident,

From your experience, which product has good demand in Australia and less supply..........Your views please.....

As a migrant, If I want to start a business, which one would you suggest......?


Regards


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Do some product research on the internet....surely you would have done that anyway?

Dolly


----------



## ozcraz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Dolly,

Yes, I did a lot and doing..........

just thought of asking in the forum to get the idea of ppl who live there..

regards


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for me, looks like visas have a huge demand but supply is low..  this can be the bad joke (PJ) of the century


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> for me, looks like visas have a huge demand but supply is low..  this can be the bad joke (PJ) of the century


nice one anj...


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you looked at Google Trends (Google Trends). This is a very good service to determine large scale requirements starting from Jobs, Type of Food, Tourism Destinations, Type of Discounts, to almost everything. The problem here is it has details of what people look for using Google, but not about what people look for locally!

Also Google Zeitgeist (Google Press Center: Zeitgeist) is very nice. Again these products are good for some extent.

I used Google Trends to "research on job openings" and "research on kind of software work" being done in Victoria. Just search for all your key skills and you will know where that work is being done! Just like when you look for C++ on Google Worldwide site, Bangalore comes at #1 and the second competitor is less than 1/4th of Bangalore!


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

hiya,
I did notice there were alot of people complaining on the forum about not being able to get Marmite. 

xx Satty


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Have you looked at franchisings?
There are a few interesting ones out there.

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've not had a franchise but I have been involved in network marketing in the past (that was one of the reasons I joined this forum to promote the product in Australia  - the product and company no longer exist but I'm still on here!).

The best products I found were things that people used a lot - everyday consumables that had a good selling point such as cheaper than the usual providers. 

The product must be want people want and there must be a reason for them to move from what they are doing / using now. If there isn't a reason then (for me) there is too much sales involved in that you may need to be *really* good at sales to sell the product / service. 

I've learnt from personal experience that creating something that people need is not the same as something they want! 

Regards,
Karen


----------

